# Tank setup



## tdub57 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is my 38gl. Setup. What do you think.

IMG


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

No picture?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post your pic on a free website like photobucket. Copy the img link into your CF post. Click Preview to be sure you see your pic, then click Submit.


----------

